# Ok, I am not usually an UGG girl....



## CaliKris (Nov 17, 2005)

BUT....... these are dang cute!!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 17, 2005)

Those are kinda cute!  I think that everyone would look at me like I was crazy wearing them here in Texas....hehe


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 17, 2005)

me wants!!! they're dang cute!


----------



## Shawna (Nov 17, 2005)

Army Uggs.......must have.........where did you find those?


----------



## dreams (Nov 17, 2005)

They are quite nice and funky..I'm not a UGG person myself...


----------



## CaliKris (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Army Uggs.......must have.........where did you find those?_

 
Nordstroms.com $179 I think!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah something like those are cute.  I think the original uggz are ugly cause they look so big on most people.  I like ones that fits around your feet if ya know what I mean.


----------



## orodwen (Nov 17, 2005)

those are really cute boots.  too bad i have something like 18+" calves otherwise i'd be able to wear them. 8^) are you gonna get them?


----------



## CaliKris (Nov 18, 2005)

I sent the link to "Santa" for them. Hopefully they will be under my tree Christmas morning!


----------

